# Gonna be making a baby quilt soon



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My youngest granddaughter is having a baby. Just got the official word todaity. That makes my third. Just want it to be healthy, but wouldn't mind having a grandSON. 
I have one son, two daughters, three granddaughters and two gr. granddaughers. I say it's about time for a boy.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yep sounds like a boy is in order! No grands yet and my babies are growing so fast. Oldest dd is 24 though and getting married this year so maybe soon there will be a baby around again. I'm going to be a fun Grannie!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Yes, a boy would be nice! I hoped and hoped for a little girl for my DD, and my dreams came true. I hope yours do too!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations....enjoy making that special quilt.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got two grandsons and would love to have a granddaughter. I think they are finished though so now I just make up a bunch of girly donation blankets to get it out of my system!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Ruby!!! Are you going to go ahead and start in now in just pastels, or wait till you know so you can make it gender appropriate?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations. A baby in the family is such a blessing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I will probably go ahead and start it. I will make it so it would work for either boy or girl. First got to finish DH's. I finely got it put together yesterday except for the borders. That is one I will be glad to get finished, then I have a disapearing nine patch I'm making for myself, to cover with while watching tv or surfing the net.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I know what you mean. We have 3 daughters. We had five GS before getting a GD last summer. In another month we'll have another GS. That's 1 girl and 6 boys. I love my boys, but I like a mix.


----------

